
Blockchain in Ticketing - zaza3311
https://medium.com/@andreazanda/blockchain-ticketing-a-disruptive-0-commission-ecosystem-e7cf45f38ec7
======
stregone84
Any competitor around?

~~~
zaza3311
Yes, mainly focusing on big concerts/ sport events. There is an analysis in
the middle of the article

